# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Increasing libido without increasing DHT

## Plan C

Hi all,

I've never had a particularly high libido, and using hair loss treatments probably isn't helping. I've made a list of supplements that might help me with this issue, but most seem to also increase DHT levels...

Green tea - increases DHT levels?
Tribulus - increases DHT levels?
Ginseng - not sure
Ginkgo biloba - not sure
Zinc - not sure
Garlic - not sure
Ginger - not sure
L-arginine - doubt it
L-carnitine - doubt it

Can anybody advise me on these supplements? Also, have I missed any?

Cheers.

----------


## Jmf8

Green tea doesn't increase DHT, it inhibits 5-alpha reductase. Also, DHEA is used to increase testosterone/libido. Also if you are on a DHT blocker then that prevents the DHT from binding to follicles then it shouldn't necessarily matter if the DHT levels have increased, right? Just a guess. 

Also, I've taken an herb supplement called Horny Goat Weed and I can attest to the effects of it.  It takes a week or so, so don't expect to feel horny after one pill.  :Smile:

----------


## Plan C

> Green tea doesn't increase DHT, it inhibits 5-alpha reductase. Also, DHEA is used to increase testosterone/libido. Also if you are on a DHT blocker then that prevents the DHT from binding to follicles then it shouldn't necessarily matter if the DHT levels have increased, right? Just a guess. 
> 
> Also, I've taken an herb supplement called Horny Goat Weed and I can attest to the effects of it.  It takes a week or so, so don't expect to feel horny after one pill.


 If you do a Google search of 'green tea DHT', you'll see that a lot of sources suggest green tea raises DHT. I'll take a look at horny goat weed though, thanks.

----------


## Luca

Ginseng has 5 alpha- reductase inhibitory potential, being able to reduce the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT), this may mean possible increase in testosterone that could also be attributed to less DHT conversion.
Garlic - garlic can also arrest DHT. Diallylsulfide, a constituent of garlic, suppresses oxidative demethylation by competitively inhibiting cytochrome P450 2E1. Since testosterone metabolism occurs through the mixed function oxidase cytochrome P450 system, garlic may affect the rates of metabolism of testosterone and dihydrotestosterone.
Zinc - A natural substance known to control DHT is zinc. However, zinc is also an aromatase inhibitor which indirectly increases testosterone. This can decrease the anti-DHT effects. In fact, zinc is even recommended for low testosterone levels. 
Alternative treatments used to inhibit DHT include dietary supplementation with, or topically administered preparations of, saw palmetto berry extractives. Saw palmetto extract has been demonstrated to inhibit both isoforms of 5-alpha-reductase unlike finasteride which only inhibits the (predominant) type 2 isoenzyme of 5-alpha-reductase. So appears more powerful.

----------


## polios

I swear on taking Ginseng. That stuff anyway helps against everything if you want to believe these Koreans then this stuff extends your life by 100 years. 

I also eat o lot of ginger. Really helps to boost that.

----------


## VFrankenstein

I simply exercise a lot and do some sport and really feel myself sexy after that. It my natural way to some healthy libido. I really don't know if I also increase the DHT that way...

----------


## KRR

More testosterone typically results in greater *conversion* to DHT.   But libido isn't just a testosterone thing.  Its heavily influenced by estrogen, DHT, and other neurotransmitters like dopamine and serotonin.

----------


## timflowen

Thank you

----------


## sgaimll

Cheating really, but we have viagra connect OTC here in the UK now.

----------


## HazelMathis

For maximum effectiveness, apply to the scalp once a day for women and twice a day for men. Many people prefer lather that is applied to damp hair. Minoxidil products help many people grow hair or slow down hair loss, or both.

----------


## HazelMathis

Daily supplements can benefit people with reduced libido, improve sexual function, and minimize erectile dysfunction in men. There are many fake supplements available in the market but the real ones like Vimaxgulf really work.

----------


## Top Star

Pumpkin seed oil 
Watermelon
Marijuana

----------


## Kane Williams

I absolutely agree with the statement that daily nutritional supplements will help people with low libido and may improve sexual function. From my experience, I can advise you to take collagen, which is incredibly necessary for our body. On the site https://www.vitaminexpress.org/uk/collagen-supplements you can read information about how collagen is useful for the body in general and for increasing libido in particular. Also on this site you can order it for yourself. I have been cooperating with this company for several years and am very pleased with the quality of the products it represents.

----------

